# windows vista dvd menu maker



## mikswmn31 (Feb 7, 2003)

my dvd menu maker in vista quit working. i can add files to wdm but when i try to apply a layout to menu it crashes.
I've looked around on the web and saw that some known reason for crashes is nero and some intel codec. i uninstalled my nero and uninstalled some codecs that i installed earlier but still dosen't work.

i've only had this computer for a few months and wdm worked really good up till about a week ago. I have burnt several dvds using the menu maker.

I have a GT5654 Desktop Computer running vista home premium. any help is appreciated.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

What files are listed in the error message as being involved?


----------



## mikswmn31 (Feb 7, 2003)

there really isn't an error that comes up. just locks up until i try to quit the program and then i gt the choice to close program or check on line for solution. when i click the solution choice i get.
Follow these steps to troubleshoot problems with Indeo® audio software

This problem was caused by Indeo® audio software, which was created by Intel Corporation.

Indeo® audio software is a codec. A codec is software that is used to compress or decompress a digital media file, such as a song or video. Media players and other programs use codecs to play and create digital media files.

Troubleshooting

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

To try to solve this problem, follow these steps. Each of the steps might solve your problem. If following a step doesn't fix your problem, then go on to the next step.

Check for updates for iac25_32.ax

An update for iac25_32.ax might be available. Go online to the Intel Corporation website to check for an updated version and, if one is available, install it.
Disable thumbnail view in Windows Explorer

Open Folder Options by clicking the Start button , clicking Control Panel, clicking Appearance and Personalization, and then clicking Folder Options. 
Click the View tab, and then select the Always show icons, never thumbnails check box. 
Click Apply, and then click OK. 
Uninstall the program that caused the problem

If this problem occurred after you installed a new program, the problem might be caused by that program. If you know which program you just installed, you can uninstall it.

How do I uninstall a program in Windows Vista?

Click to open Programs and Features. 
Select a program, and then click Uninstall. If you are prompted for an administrator password or confirmation, type the password or provide confirmation.

Note If the program that you want to uninstall is not listed, it might not have been written for this version of Windows. To uninstall the program, check the information that came with the program. 
Unregister iac25_32.ax from your computer

If you don't know which program is causing this problem, you can remove iac25_32.ax from the list of installed codecs by unregistering it.

Note: Disabling iac25_32.ax will cause any programs that depend on the codec to stop working or lose functionality. 
Click the Start button , and then, in the search box, type Command Prompt. From the list of results, right-click Command Prompt, and then click Run as administrator. If you are prompted for an administrator password or confirmation, type the password or provide confirmation. 
At the command prompt, type regsvr32 /u iac25_32.ax, and then press ENTER. iac25_32.ax is now unregistered.

_ have no idea what this means._


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Try disabling the codec first and see what happens. Go to Start > Search, and type:

regsvr32 -u iac25_32.ax

(You'll have to do this as an Administrator.)

You should see a message that it succeeded. Try the program. If it still doesn't work, go back and type:

regsvr32 iac25_32.ax

Try it again.

Have you installed any codecs? If you have, try uninstalling them.


----------

